

What If... It Was Easy to Write Firefox Extensions? - DaniFong
http://azarask.in/blog/post/what-if-it-was-easy-to-write-firefox-extensions/

======
Tekhne
Quick nit: that headline should read "What If...It WERE Easy to Write Firefox
Extensions?" due to the subjunctive mood of the verb.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
The subjunctive mood is dying pretty quickly, along with "whom" and "shall".
"If X was" is already used quite commonly in hypothetical constructs, even
among native english speakers. Yes, technically, "if X was" is a question
about X's past, not a supposition about X's future, but english is "as she is
spoke" :)

Another generation or two, and it'll be gone. No use crying over linguistic
evolution. Static languages belong in the dustbin of history, and that's where
they eventually end up.

As High Lord of the English Language, I'll allow the use of past tense here.

------
jrockway
What If... instead of writing a blog post, you started writing a library to
make it easier?

Talking accomplishes nothing. Write some code.

~~~
DaniFong
Aza works for Mozilla. He hints that he is, in fact, writing some code.

